# NMTB 30 tool storage



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 8, 2013)

Found a very heavy duty cart on CL yesterday. Picked it up and threw some 3/4 oak plywood on the cnc router and cut a tool holder top to cover half the top storage bins. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice job. Next, I'd put a good finish on it so the oil or coolant doesn't soak into it.


----------



## bigearl67 (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, So now I have another project on my to-do list!  Hey, that's really nice, good job. Earl


----------

